# Doubled Up!



## FishinsMyLife (Apr 2, 2008)

To pass some time, I went out to a pond right by my house to try to catch some bass. I was throwing a bait I had only used once before: a Bagley Small Fry Bream. On the first cast, nothing hit. In the middle of the retrieve on my second cast, I remembered that my drag was too tight (I just re-spooled with 8lb line from having 12lb on). The fish hit when I stopped reeling to loosed the drag. I thought it was a big fish as my rod was pretty bent, and it was tough to turn the fish toward me. I get it close to the bank and I see that two bass are hooked on my bait. I grabbed the fish out the pond and started to laugh. Both bass were barely hooked. I got a few quick pictures and I let the two bass go. I had never caught two fish on one bait before today, but I have seen pictures and have seen it on TV.


----------



## mtnman (Apr 2, 2008)

Thats Crazy!! :shock:


----------



## Jim (Apr 2, 2008)

:beer: Awesome man!


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 2, 2008)

Awsome, I have had that happen on topwater baits. I never end up landing both fish though. Those Bagley bluegills are great baits. Nice catch


----------



## mr.fish (Apr 2, 2008)

Nice. I had that very same thng happen to me. But instead of fish, it was several branches.


----------



## Popeye (Apr 3, 2008)

Must be some sort of bass tag team thing.


----------



## Nickk (Apr 3, 2008)

way to go!


----------



## slim357 (Apr 3, 2008)

Nice, I cant land any fish on those hooks and you got two.


----------



## redbug (Apr 3, 2008)

nice job sticking two at a time.. just like skeet up at Champlain last year

Wayne


----------



## shamoo (Apr 4, 2008)

Way to go, some of us have trouble hooking one fish let alone two, I've only seen that happen on fishing shows, whats next 3? Keep up the good work.


----------

